# DNS issue - Unable to resolve CNAME



## yllw98stng (Dec 20, 2010)

From a windows client on our network, we're having troubles accessing the website of our local television news station.

Here's what I found:
I'm unable to resolve the hostname www.khastv.com (via nslookup or ping)
If I type the following:

```
nslookup
set q=cname
[URL="http://www.khastv.com"]www.khastv.com[/URL]
```
it is able to resolve and then I'm able to get to the website. However, in a day or two I'm unable to get to the website once again because the TTL has expired.

We maintain our own DNS infrastructure which looks something like this:

DNS client >> Local (On-site) Domain Controller >> Forwards to Central Office Domain Controller >> Forwards to Central Office External DNS server >> Root Hints

What is the next step in my troubleshooting of this issue? I thought maybe it was an issue of the DNS request timing out between the client and the Central Office External DNS server, but I have tried to resolve the hostname from the Central Office External DNS server and run into the same issue.

Thanks!
Jason


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

As a simple quick fix, why don't you add entries for the DNS servers and the tv station website in the hosts file of the computer so you can at least access the website while you try and diagnose the issue?


----------



## yllw98stng (Dec 20, 2010)

It's not that important that the machines have access to that particular website, and I'm also curious about other sites that we may be having the same issue with that I have not been made aware of. At one time, there were atleast 3 seperate URL's we were trying to access that were having the same issue with.


----------

